# N-Scale beginnings, negotiating the hobby shop!



## KP's Dad (Sep 14, 2012)

I’m new to N-Scale and model trains in general and had a few questions I think most people would or should ask. It is my thoughts that it would be better to assemble your train via components rather than buying a train set, quality wise. Is this correct? Also, in shopping for locomotives and rolling stock which manufactures produce the better product? Lastly, within those manufactures are some product lines better than others? My goal is to get my son interested in the hobby and as something we could do together, a bonding thing. Any other kernels of wisdom would also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

First off, welcome to the forum. 

There are good quality sets, and sometimes you can get a better price on the package than buying individual pieces. This is going to be a tradeoff when you see what is in the set and the price vs. what individual pieces will cost.

As for individual brands and product lines, I'll wait for the N-scale experts to answer that one.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome aboard. John is correct on buying a set versus buying individual parts. If you can find what you want in set, it is a good way to get interesting going quickly.

Current production locomotives from Bachmann are good. A firm called Kato makes excellent locomotives and cars. Micro Trains makes very good boxcars, etc. Atlas Trains make good products.


----------



## KP's Dad (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I've heard mixed reviews about Bachmann and Life-Like so wasn't sure which manufacture was a better bet. I was also leaning towards components because I already picked up 100+ pieces of track for a song and have 3 MRC power supplies I picked up the same way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Existing stock may change the advice, all important information. 

I'd do a little comparison shopping and see what you like in the sets and individual pieces, then figure out which is the better deal.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Atlas is the answer. Bachmann is ok. Just avoid any of there sets with diesels! Bachmann Spectrum, Atlas, Kato, Athearn and the Proto series are the best all around. Majority of the cars now a days have knuckle couplers.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome KP's Dad,

I would honestly say Kato and Atlas are my favorite. Purchasing a train set can come cheaper then purchasing everything separate though. It really depends on what your trying to achieve. If you just looking for quality bonding time with your son a train set or two may be fine.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

welcome and enjoy. Its great to see a father and son combo getting into the hobby!!


----------



## KP's Dad (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's input. I have a good idea now what I should be looking for. Now all I have to do is liquidate some old HO N&W passenger and other assorted cars and we'll be ready to roll!

Thanks
again


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

KP's Dad said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. I have a good idea now what I should be looking for. Now all I have to do is liquidate some old HO N&W passenger and other assorted cars and we'll be ready to roll!
> 
> Thanks
> again


let me know if you want to trade??


----------

